# Cannondale Jekyll 1000 SL



## Jekyll1000 (12. Mai 2011)

*Cannondale Jekyll 1000 SL (Rahmengröße "L")*

























Details: hood.guthuhn.de/0041841738


----------



## Jekyll1000 (27. Mai 2011)

Weitere Bilder:

























Link zur Auktion: http://hood.guthuhn.de/0041841738


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (6. September 2011)




----------



## Jekyll1000 (14. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt zum ultimativen Winterpreis: _*599.- â¬*_

Link zur Auktion: http://hood.guthuhn.de/0041841738

Selbstabholung in 35418 Buseck (bei GieÃen/Mittelhessen) od. 53179 Bonn-Mehlem mÃ¶glich !

Habe aber auch noch viele andere Sachen: KLICK!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. Oktober 2011)

*Verkauft !*


----------

